# WOO-HOO BIG DAY!



## justallan

I decided to go ahead and buy my new mill before I got my little one sold today.
I went with the EZ Boardwalk Jr. It can saw logs up to 30" DIA, which means it's got all kinds of wiggle room for 2 footers, twice the motor-Honda none the less- and they knocked a grand off the price because I want to build my own tracks, plus about $300 more saved in shipping costs because of that.
The folks at EZ Boardwalk don't do plastic-Visa and Master Card-and I'm just to hyped about wanting it NOW, so I call and see if I can't do a wire transfer from the bank, they say cool and I'm off to town.
About halfway to town the phone starts ringing-----This is where it gets good----This guy is on his way through, headed for BFE North Dakota and wants to just pick it up on the way by. I get the bank part of the deal took care of, get this guy some directions and tell him I'll run out and grab a log or two to demo it and he says all he wants to see is if the engine runs and that he's in a hurry. Cool with me!
I grab some home made pizza bread and a smooch from the little lady and run for the ranch. Ole boy shows up, sees it run, pays me my asking price-in cash, we load it up. Shazzam!
The way I see it the little mill paid for itself 3-4 times and plus I made money on it, so basically I'm thinking I'm only into the new mill $1325.oo right now.
Now for another kicker, I was under the impression that I needed 2x6 channel for my tracks I'm building Which I would of had to buy or scrounge up. Turns out the manufacturer only uses 2x4 channel and low and behold there's most of entire airplane hanger blown down across the road from my house that needs took apart. I already know that it's framed with 2x4x1/4" channel.
I bet you all can't tell I'm feeling like a kid a Christmas, can you. LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 17 | +Karma 2


----------



## davduckman2010

good for you allen way to go . there be no stopping you now

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Allan, you should buy a lottery ticket, it's your lucky day! Glad for you my friend! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats Allan ! Sounds like one heck of a day

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Nice, definitely sounds like things fell together well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very happy for you Allan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Sounds like a heck of a day! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

I will say this, between feeding the cows, totally disassembling the entire front axle assembly of a pickup for a rebuild job, dealing with the manufacturer plus the bank and then selling the little mill, I'm pretty much a whooped puppy. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Allan, you might be whooped - but it sounds like a good whooped! Congrats on selling the old mill and getting the new!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

What a terrific day!!! Don't think it could get much better! Can't wait to see what you will turn out with your new mill. Congrats!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Keep us posted with a review once you get the new mill up and running! Glad it worked out on getting the old mill sold!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Good for you classic case of "the harder you work the luckier you get" Can only hope to see some pics when it all comes together.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

"I bet you all can't tell I'm feeling like a kid a Christmas, can you" Nah, I couldn't tell... Good going.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Man that's the definition of a banner day! Happy things came together so well so quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Man that's the definition of a banner day! Happy things came together so well so quickly.



Like your internet back up n working

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Like your internet back up n working



It is for now. Not gonna brag about it though!


----------



## Graybeard

The way things are going you may want to buy a lottery ticket.
Glad it all worked out so well.
Graybeard


----------



## justallan

Just turned in my lottery tickets while in town and won $3, but I did buy more, just in case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

Well, the new mill SHOULD be here today, OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!
They need to ban me from tracking things. ARGH! It was supposed to be here Wednesday, but took a side trip.
This mill went from Missouri to Billings MT, to Butte MT, to Billings, to Butte then back to Billings a 3rd time, then had to pass me up by about 200 miles then come back to me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> Well, the new mill SHOULD be here today, OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!
> They need to ban me from tracking things. ARGH! It was supposed to be here Wednesday, but took a side trip.
> This mill went from Missouri to Billings MT, to Butte MT, to Billings, to Butte then back to Billings a 3rd time, then had to pass me up by about 200 miles then come back to me.



Here's Allan watching out the window, salivating for his mill . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## thrainson

Sheesh I could have driven it up there... Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Chill Allan. Chill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Chill Allan. Chill.



You've clearly forgotten what it feels like to be kid on Christmas Eve.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

Just don't show the video of the over excited puppy wetting all over the place after I get it. Whether it's fitting or not. LOL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls

What's taking so long?


----------



## justallan

I just got off the phone with FedEx and now they are saying the 10th. Grrrr!
I did have to keep apologising to the gal for cussing though. OOPS!
I'm trying to laugh, but DANG!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

FEDEX freight? man that had to be expensive.


----------



## justallan

$600.00 to be 6 days late, OUCH! Fed Ex did say something about a free tube of grease though.
Every now and then I have to get on the 4-wheeler and just go take a look at where I'm at and what I have working here. I think that time has arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

@Kevin All I remember is being the parent, grandparent and Greatgrandparent. Being the kid has just been too many years ago for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> $600.00 to be 6 days late, OUCH!



I think a discount is definitely deserved my friend, might want to ask about that. You should mention all the revenue you've lost in all the team your mill has been out sightseeing the country!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I think a discount is definitely deserved my friend, might want to ask about that. You should mention all the revenue you've lost in all the team your mill has been out sightseeing the country!



_Allan: This week-late delivery has cost me $2500 in missed sales that I had promised. 

FEDEX: Aren't you glad we weren't TWO weeks late? We saved you $2500!_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan

With the wind we have today it's a good thing it's not here or I'd be out in it trying to get sick-er.
I had to laugh last night when I got home there was a box of blades shipped FedEx sitting on the doorstep. Granted, it didn't come in a semi truck, but I'm glad I wasn't here when it showed up. LOL


----------



## justallan

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY, todays the day! I got woke up at 1 AM this morning by the coal mine AGAIN and I'm not even upset about it, LOL.
I had a last minute change of ideas and am going to build a new set of tracks that will have removable wheels, SOOOO I went and tore into the blown down airplane hangar and got the steel I need. I'm going with 2x6x1/4" channel and build the tracks 20' long. These tracks will be bullet proof going that big, but will make leveling WAAAY easier.
I did have to laugh when I learned that after I'm done feeding today we are moving cows to a new pasture. That is "O-TAY" I have shop lights.
Expect pics tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan

IT MADE IT HERE! With "EXTRAS"
The mill has made it, The only problem was it came with tracks, a trailer package, it's painted black and it has an electric start rather than the stock pull start. HHMMMM!!
So I dash home before I wet myself any more and call up EZ Boardwalk. Let me say right now, if these folks weren't as nice as they are and hadn't gave me such a great deal to begin with, I might have stalled a bit and let them come find it, LOL. So anyway, I get ahold of Stanton with EZ Boardwalk and let him know what's going on. YUP, we both laughed. We talked a few and I told him I'd just keep it for the right price. He asked what I'd give, I gave him a number and he jumped on it.
All said and done I still saved about a grand on the entire package.
Turns out the Fed-Ex freight truck only comes to this town a couple/few times a month is why it was late.



 
This is as far as I got before I needed to run to town to help out a friend. Tomorrow night I'll be making sawdust again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Dang Allan, you're just rolling in high cotton! Congratulations man, looking forward to seeing a ton of wood come off of that! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

Cool looks good. 

Have fun

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

@DavidDobbs does yours saw towards your clamps or towards the stops?


----------



## manbuckwal

Very Cool Allan, congrats !!!!! ...........but um , where's all the trees???? I see nothing but bare hills in the backdrop


----------



## DavidDobbs

Saws towards the clamp...... I did the same thing. Just don't seem right. But the bolt that sticks out as a stop is what helped me figure it out.


 
It is super foggy out couldn't get a clear picture. The fog kept messing with the flash

Dave


----------



## justallan

@DavidDobbs I put it on right but with bunches of looking at it first. I'll say this, I should have used the back-hoe sitting 10' away. I tipped the carriage up a bit and rolled the tracks as close as possible, then rolled it on. YUP, I got a hitch in my get-a-long this morning. This thing weighs 3 times what my little mill weighed.
@manbuckwal We have bunches of trees, but I live about 3 miles off the ranch and right in the middle of a coal mine.


----------



## JR Parks

Way COOL Allan. I can already see the red sawdust flying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

@DavidDobbs by chance do you have a pic of where the spring for the blade tensioner goes. While finishing getting everything set up I found the spring sitting on top of the tensioner bolt and against the shroud behind the bandwheel. As beat up as the paint job got in transit I don't know how it rode where it did.
Thanks


----------



## DavidDobbs

This what your looking for?


----------



## justallan

DANG! Timing is essential I guess. I just got done feeding and walked in.
I hadn't noticed the box until this morning, OOPS! Thank you very much. How yours in the pic is adjusted, that's with the blade tensioned, correct?
I think when I get this up and running I may just send Stanton a better set of instructions---WITH PICS!


----------



## DavidDobbs

yes with tension


----------



## justallan

Very cool. Thank you, Dave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

@justallan hey man you covered in sawdust?
Just checking to see if your having fun yet.


Dave


----------



## justallan

@DavidDobbs YUP, I sure am!
I went for a much needed ride this morning hunting for elk sheds then came home, leveled my tracks and sawed up a branch off a box elder, then it started raining of coarse. I put on the dry pine log in the picture the other night and the mill didn't even know it was there. On the green box elder today I'm pretty sure it could easily saw the max and not bog the engine a bit. Pretty happy camper right here.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Kevin

Awesome was this your first sawing? And not trying to be a know-it-all just saying I hope you have a 5 gallon bucket of AS2 already on hand. 

Can't wait to see you making threads in the sawmilling forum!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

@Kevin everything that I've sawn on this mill is in the picture, but that'll change. I hadn't even figured on keeping the FBE, but after seeing it opened up it's getting chopped up into blanks for darned sure.
With my history on having (or NOT having) AS2 on hand, it sure isn't out of line asking about it. We ain't going to do dat NO MO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Allan, I just showed the latest picture of your wood to my wife and said, "Isn't this wood gorgeous!" She said "It looks like bacon, that's why you love it!" Tony

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## manbuckwal

Thats Awesome Allan ! You will plenty busy sawing up FBE !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

@Tony I hear quite often it looks like bacon and usually tell folks if it were I die a happy man.
@manbuckwal I still have bunches of real dry FBE in the barn, but I'm going to have to devise a clamping system to center the "not so straight" stuff on my tracks.
Right now it's perfect for straight logs, but even the FBE in the last pic was a challenge to clamp down.


----------



## justallan

Just a shot for the spring calendar.
Actually I'm just getting myself used to the new mill and to where everything comes natural. I'm trying to decide if I want to take the mill up on the mountain yet or bring logs to it until better weather.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

